# SIG 220 Background Information



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Hoping for some help on some background information regarding my specific gun. I noticed online that the P220 Stainless comes with some different things than the one mine came with when I bought it new at a gun show about two months ago. The serial number is: G 501 694. Other marking include, from top left to right and down: DE SIG SAUER INC. EXTER - NH FRAME MADE IN GERMANY - SAUER.

I noticed this one which I believe is my gun P220 Stainless is a little different than the one I got. Mine came with Rubber Hogue Grips and night sites. I have replaced those with SIG factory Aluminum grips, I love the way they feel on this gun. I also installed a SRT trigger which took some time since it was my first time, but I got it and love it, what a difference. I was told the DE had some sort of a special meaning and that the Germany ones were better and the gun I have was a little rarer? Just looking for any information I can get, I have done all the normal reading up on models etc... but looking for more details.

Also if anybody knows the background info on the electrilis nickel one they used to make, not sure how to spell that. My Father has one that is in near new condition that I love but he won't let go of it. Can't find these on Sig's website or online much anywhere.

THANKS


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Also anybody have an advice or own the lasermax guide rod laser, I love the idea, have heard good and bad things.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

I just learned this is a 220ST and it is supposedly pretty rare.... good for me?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Jord516 said:


> I just learned this is a 220ST and it is supposedly pretty rare.... good for me?


Well, they are around but you don't see them as often. Eventually, I'd like to add an ST to my own collection, but I've got a couple of other things in mind that I think will come first. Obviously a fine weapon, though.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

What SIGs are in your collection now? I love them, I have played and handled many guns since I was a kid and they by far have the best feel as far as quality goes. I hate hate hate cheap feeling guns, GLOCK might be legit but I can't shoot a plastic gun. My ST might be all steel and heavy but you know what your holding. 

I just recently put Aluminum Grips and an SRT on it. Not sure what other upgrades I can do now? I want a Guide rod laser but so expensive....


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

"Collection" was probably a lofty word for my four firearm arsenal. I have a S&W Model 27 I've had for around 30 years, as well as a Glock 17 and a Browning Buck Mark. Love all of them. I also have an older model (1993 I think, but not quite sure) Sig P220 in .45 ACP and really enjoy it as well. Relatively soon, I hope to get a P226 in 9mm.

I also shoot my son's P220's once in a while. He has one in 9mm and one in .30 luger. You don't see many of either in my part of Tennessee.


----------

